# Dvorak’s 7th Symphony



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

This is probably my favourite Dvorak symphony although it’s almost impossible to choose between his last 3. The recording I imprinted on is Davis/RCO and it’s absolutely amazing. Dark, thrilling and amazingly played of course. I was wondering if others had other good recommendations. And of course share what you think of this symphony!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It is good


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I used to write analyses of the 7th as it's one of the greatest things ever made in history. Dvorak was able to express so much in so little time, an everlasting memorial to Eastern musical form. Many great recordings though I enjoy Monteux LSO.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I have just finished listening to the last movements of this symphony by Kertesz, Kubelik, Fischer, Szell, Dohnanyi, Monteux, Davis and Chung. The ones who stood out were of course Davis, Dohnanyi and Fischer


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's an amazing symphony and I put it on the same level of Dvorák's 8th and 9th. In those scores I like to give to music it would be a 9.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it. I only know two versions of this symphony so far though: one with Kubelik/Berlin PO, the other with Neumann/Czech PO. I prefer the former.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Ethereality said:


> I used to write analyses of the 7th as *it's one of the greatest things ever made in history*. Dvorak was able to express so much in so little time, an everlasting memorial to Eastern musical form. Many great recordings though I enjoy Monteux LSO.


I hope that was intended to be hyperbole.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Becca said:


> I hope that was intended to be hyperbole.


Far from perfect, one must expect that still, the 7th holds the incessant need to keep building its patterns and sounds with little sense of space, forms, subtlety and reflection, the common composer's disease. It embarks us on no profound story that imbues lessons and deeper meaning via orchestral and other characters. It even loses the essential (but always neglected anyway) sense of contrarhythmic standard. However for the music of today, "the Secular Renaissance", it has done a wondrous job through its orchestral _interpretation_, seeking to describe themes reminiscent of freedom, scientific exploration, invincibility, companionship and harmony, especially within its very first movement, and the forms it does tie in are comparable to those among the more-preferred.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Monteux, Kertesz...both with LSO...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Besides Kertez , Otmar Suitner with the Staatskapelle Berlin are a must have neglected by many, oh well they don't know what they missing.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Besides Kertez , Otmar Suitner with the Staatskapelle Berlin are a must have neglected by many, oh well they don't know what they missing.


I do have the Suitner and like it but had never thought of it in such an elevated way. I will have to revisit!

My favourite is probably the Kertesz but I always have time for Harnoncourt's Dvorak, which has a special magic for me. I also think Colin Davis recorded a good one. Seeing mention of Monteux, above, reminds me that I was familiar with it but a very long time ago. I must search it out to rehear it.

Has anyone heard Dudamel's Dvorak? It was well received, I believe.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Szell/Cleveland is still my favorite Dvorak Seventh.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

An excellent symphony, although I would rank Dvorak's Symphonies Nos. 5, 6, 8 & 9 and possibly No. 3 ahead of it.

Favorite recordings include those by Kertesz, Rowicki, Pesek, Suitner, Harnoncourt and Szell.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There are lots of quality 7ths out there (from Barbirolli through to Mackerras through to Anguelov) but I have a special spot for Dohnanyi's wonderful 7th (to go with his excellent 6, 8 and 9). Neumann always knocked out a very good 7th too.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A great symphony, of course, very Brahmsian for Dvorak. I grew up with Colin Davis, still like it occasionally.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Besides Kertez , Otmar Suitner with the Staatskapelle Berlin are a must have neglected by many, oh well they don't know what they missing.


I'm with you on Suitner. He's one of my favorite Dvořák conductors. It's too bad he couldn't have recorded all of the tone poems as well.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Merl said:


> There are lots of quality 7ths out there (from Barbirolli through to Mackerras through to Anguelov) but I have a special spot for Dohnanyi's wonderful 7th (to go with his excellent 6, 8 and 9). Neumann always knocked out a very good 7th too.


Listening now to Dohnanyi......very good recommendation.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

And then listened to Dohnanyi's 8th and 9th.


----------

